# Becareful driving at night..especially ladies driver



## Tango (Dec 12, 2003)

Ryan330i said:


> I think my reaction would've been the same as Mack's. Better to be a little safer than not. I always try to be very familiar with my surroundings and who is near me/behind me on the road.


Its always good to be cautious, but to post a story like this and title it " becareful driving at night..especially ladies driver" is a bit much.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

The mirror thing is a good suggestion. My natural inclination was to have the passenger-side mirror too far in; if you adjust it so it overlaps your middle mirror by only a sliver, the difference in keeping track of your blind spot is awesome.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

ff said:


> The ZHP has a 6th gear? Huh. I'll have to go check mine.


mid

Shame you didn't know...if you would have used 6th gear on your FL trip...you may have got close to 40 mpg

:yikes:


----------



## 3stheshznit (Dec 23, 2003)

karrickk said:


> It also could be that the guy/girl following you just wanted to be "following the flow" so that the cops would get you instead of him.
> 
> I do it all the time at night. People would change into slower lanes hoping for me to pass, but I follow behind them because I do not want to take the lead.
> 
> Either way, I guess it's better to be safe than sorry. (only thing is, your tactic might land you a speeding ticket).


i do that all the time myself


----------



## Rawr330i (Dec 31, 2003)

This is my first time on the boards. I just got my car last night so I'm still really excited!!! I hope I'm doing this post right.

I appreciate this thread a lot. First, you all look out for each others back in here. Second, I appreciate the intention of the thread as well as the constructive responses. I can see I'm going to love bimmerfest though I have to say that I was really sad to see this thread get called "silly." It wasn't at all silly to _me_ (it gave me a lot to think about) and it generated some great safety tips!!! Thank you all for your input. I could have very well assumed the same thing as Spec, but with these tips, I know how to handle it better now. My car doesn't have plates yet, its a four-door, I do have kids, and I am a woman. Many moms do choose a four-door because its easier to get the kids in than a two-door. Many dads do too. I would have a 2-seater if I didn't have kids. Criminals do use deductive reasoning to decide their next mark and you never know exactly what they are looking for so its good to be aware of what to look for and how to handle it. I look forward to lots of good info in here.

TY


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Rawr330i said:


> This is my first time on the boards. I just got my car last night so I'm still really excited!!! I hope I'm doing this post right.
> 
> I appreciate this thread a lot. First, you all look out for each others back in here. Second, I appreciate the intention of the thread as well as the constructive responses. I can see I'm going to love bimmerfest though I have to say that I was really sad to see this thread get called "silly." It wasn't at all silly to _me_ (it gave me a lot to think about) and it generated some great safety tips!!! Thank you all for your input. I could have very well assumed the same thing as Spec, but with these tips, I know how to handle it better now. My car doesn't have plates yet, its a four-door, I do have kids, and I am a woman. Many moms do choose a four-door because its easier to get the kids in than a two-door. Many dads do too. I would have a 2-seater if I didn't have kids. Criminals do use deductive reasoning to decide their next mark and you never know exactly what they are looking for so its good to be aware of what to look for and how to handle it. I look forward to lots of good info in here.
> 
> TY


If you read my post, you'd see that I was referring to the original posters "conclusions" as being silly. And I still think they are silly; not unlike stereotypes that are given to certain people.

- young person driving new BMW, no plate yet. When I first bought my car I was 29 - hardly young 
- driving at moderate speed usually suggested not an aggressive person(me) I'm not overly aggressive, but a few tickets slowed me down 
- assume that a driver of 4 door BMW is a lady - easy target. This one is just plain outrageous!!!!!

This is just my opinion though...and that's what Bimmerfest is all about. :thumbup:

BTW...welcome to the boards!!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

alpinewhite325i said:



> When I first bought my car I was 29 - hardly young


I consider 29 to be fairly young. :dunno:


----------



## milski (Aug 25, 2003)

alpinewhite325i said:


> - young person driving new BMW, no plate yet. When I first bought my car I was 29 - hardly young


How could you say that? :slap: 
29 is younger than me and I am young.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Rawr330i said:


> Many dads do too.


That would be me.

And welcome!

ws


----------



## milski (Aug 25, 2003)

wingspan said:


> That would be me.
> 
> And welcome!
> 
> ws


And I'm neither a dad nor a mom, but I have a 4 door car too.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

milski said:


> How could you say that? :slap:
> 29 is younger than me and I am young.


I would consider a recent college grad (22 ish) young. I wouldn't consider 29 old....just not "young" 

Now at 31....I'm old. :bawling:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

alpinewhite325i said:


> I would consider a recent college grad (22 ish) young. I wouldn't consider 29 old....just not "young"
> 
> Now at 31....I'm old. :bawling:


Eh? EH? NO WHIPPERSNAPPER YOU'RE STILL WET BEHIND THE EARS...!

(Rich, aged 44, feeling older, sometimes, esp when the Doc gave me bifocals last time :eeps: )


----------

